# Canon i550?



## Jan Seifert (28. Mai 2003)

Tach zusammen,
hätte da mal eine Frage zu dem Drucker *Canon i550*,
hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit ihm?

Er würde in meine Schema passen, also leise, separate
Farben (dadurch geringe Druckkosten), Randlosdruck,
eine gute Auflösung, ein schneller Druck, eine lange
Lebensdauer und ein angenehmer Preis.

Könnte mir jemand von Euch sagen, wie zufrieden
oder auch unzufrieden Ihr mit ihm seit?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus.


MfG smallb


----------



## Grimreaper (29. Mai 2003)

Ich habe den Canon BJC 3000 (eins der Vorgängermodelle). Druckkosten sind tatsächlich ziemlich niedrig, da die einzelnen Patronen wie gesagt einzeln austauschbar sind. Allerdings fällt dieser Vorteil ein bischen weg, wenn du nur ab und zu Farbe druckst, so wie ich. Ich kaufe schon keine Farbpatronen mehr, da sie, obwohl der Drucker auf Schwarz/Weiß eingestellt ist, trotzdem leer werden. Liegt wahrscheinlich an der häufigen Druckkopfreinigung. Deshalb bereue ich es ein wenig keinen Laserdrucker gekauft zu haben, wenn ich sowieso keine Farbseiten drucke. Die Druckqualität ist akzeptabel, nur manchmal hab ich neuerdings ein Problem, dass die Schrift manchmal verwischt. Das einzige was der Canon-Support dazu meinte, war: "Du hast keine Originaltinte verwendet," (Auf Grund des Preises verwende ich Kartuschen von Pelikan) "jetzt brauchst du einen neuen Druckkopf". Das Problem habe ich dann alleine gelöst, auch wenn es hin und wieder auftritt.

Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Punkte beim i550 verbessert worden sind, ich würde deshalb bei seltenem Farbdruck eher zu einem Laserdrucker raten.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Mai 2003)

Ich drucke eher in Farbe. Daher wäre der Preis bei
mir ein großer Vorteil.


----------

